# Merlin my sweet boy R.I.P xx



## noushka05

Yesterday we said goodbye to Merlin. We took him to see our lovely vet on Thursday because he wasn't very well. My vet took some bloods & he called us yesterday to say that Merlins kidneys & liver were failing. We watched him going downhill yesterday as we waited for our vet to come & put him to sleep. As heartbreaking as it was to let him go, it was also a relief because to see him looking so miserable was unbearable. He's at peace now our special boy.

Merlin has been the steadying force in my husky clan, always so tolerant & patient with the girls. I know like us, they are going to miss him so much. He was good as gold on lead, never pulled, so cooperative at the vets whatever they did him, just a really good boy. I'll really miss his all quirky ways & his beautiful smiley face, we all will. My youngest Son is distraught, I've just had a nosey on his twitter page, and he has tweeted this -

_Once you have had a wonderful #dog, a life without one, is a life diminished. _

how true.

Night night Merlin, thank you for all the precious years we had with you

Merlin & Luna - together forever xx

[youtube_browser]/ZXyOXaoHcsY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lilythepink

Hugs. so sorry


----------



## Goldstar

I'm so sorry to read this.

I hope you can take some comfort in the fact that he had a great life with you. Sending hugs xx


----------



## new westie owner

So sorry to hear this take care


----------



## buffie

Noushka so very sorry to read this,
Run Free gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Ang2

Im so very sorry, and sad to read this. RIP Merlin - you were loved and cherished to the end.


----------



## Summersky

I'm so sorry to hear this.

((((((((((hugs))))))))

Run free Merlin.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Am So so sorry to hear this. No dog could have been loved more, and I know that Merlin left you knowing how much he was loved.

My your spirit run forever free in sunshine, special boy. xx

The Husky Kind.

No greater love you will ever find,
than that of the four legged kind,
A Husky's love is real and true,
caring, trusting, and loyal too.

They like to dig, and some like to chew,
Some like to sing, a Woo woo woo,
Sometimes they may even talk back to you,
but they'll never tell you lies as humans do.

When a Siberian in nice and clean,
A prettier dog I have never seen,
They have a special way of standing out,
Even in a big crowd whilst walking about.

They will make you laugh until you cry,
You'll have plenty of stories to tell as the years go by,
It doesn't matter about their colour or size,
to find a better friend would be a surprise.

Even second hand Huskies in a shelter or rescue,
Give the greatest love just like the others do,
All they ask is for someone who'll care,
and don't mind their thick shedding hair.

A forever home is what they want from you,
and maybe even a little belly rub or two,
They don't care about your looks, age or clothing style,
They'll be there for you all the while.

I think these loving, caring, funny things,
are really just hiding their angel wings,
So they can be with us until their time comes to an end.
Then from above all their love they send,
From the Rainbow Bridge where they wait,
to rejoin us at Heavens Gate.

But until that day heres what I say,
Love your Husky in every way.
Treat them well and they'll love you more,
Because its just like as I said before,
A greater love you shall never find,
than that of the Siberian Husky kind.

Amanda G. Howard


----------



## Lurcherlad

So sad 

Very sorry for your loss x


----------



## noushka05

Thank you all so much for your kind words.


The poem is lovely SDH & so true When you spoke to Merlin he would often 'talk' back in that husky way. That line in the poem particularly stands out to me. He was so 'talkative', I'm really going to miss not hearing his voice anymore.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just seen this  I am so sorry Noushka  The kindest, hardest and bravest choice to have made for your beloved boy ((()))
RIP Merlin


----------



## katie200

_Hi Noushka05

((((((((((((((((Massive Hugs)))))))))))))))))) I'm so sorry to hear this, Merlin was such a loved and special dog. My thoughts are with you Hun....

RIP And Run Free over rainbow bridge Merlin.... _

*My heart will never leave you...*

_On this day I have to go, 
my soul is needed somewhere else I Know.
Meadows green and trees that call, 
I must leave you with my heart that's all.

You'll be fine; you'll find a way,
life's so great and sun shines even on this heartbreaking day.
Swaying underneath our last hug, I whisper in your ear a light bark;
don't grieve for me for you've shown me so much of life.

There's no more I can say, as we bid farewell today, 
all I can promise as I float away; is my heart is yours to stay. 
_


----------



## noushka05

Thank you both so much for your kind words. And the poem is beautiful Katie, thank you xx


----------



## branwen

So sorry to read this..


Run Free at the Bridge gorgeous Merlin.


----------



## lisa0307

Thinking of you.  x
R.I.P. Beautiful Merlin. x


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry you have lost your precious boy, he was beautiful. RIP dear Merlin.


----------



## chillminx

Noushka, I am so sorry to hear of your sad loss.

RIP beloved Merlin. A poem in his memory:

"I think I could turn and live with animals
They're so placid and self-contained.
I stand and look at them long and long;
They do not sweat and whine about their condition;
They do not lie awake in the night and weep for their sins;
They do not make me sick discussing their duty to God.
Not one is dissatisfied, not one is demented with the mania of owning things;
Not one kneels to another, nor to his kind that lived thousands of years ago;
Not one is respectable or unhappy over the whole earth"

Walt Whitman [1819 - 1892]


----------



## newfiesmum

So sorry, Noushka. There are no words to express how hard it is to part with a beloved fur legged friend.


----------



## Lilylass

So very sorry 


Sweet dreams Merlin xx


----------



## tattoogirl73

i'm so sorry for your loss. RIP, merlin. xx


----------



## Misi

I've just got back from a weekend away and seen your sad news. I'm so sorry Noushka that you've lost your beautiful, special boy. RIP Merlin. Big hugs Noushka xxxxxxx


----------



## Bluey1972

I'm so sorry that you've lost Merlin. Boy, was he a beauty! 
Sending hugs x


----------



## Rott lover

so much love till the end
you gave your special friend
It is hard to say good bye
the days after are hard to even try
to heaven they soar on angels wings
all the sorrow and hurt just stings
you wish just one more day you had
all you do is feel real bad
as the minutes turn to days 
in your heart they will always stay
the days turn to months and then years
you will always have some tears
Just know your special love is happy and pain free
no more pain no more feeling sad just laying under a tree
they will miss you as much as you miss them
but always remember you will see them again


----------



## MoggyBaby

So very very sorry Noush - he looked a fine handsome lad and it sounds like he did you proud. RIP gorgeous Merlin. xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

so very sorry for your loss...but then Rainbow Bridge pack gained a great mate...


----------



## lozb

So sorry to hear this news 
Run Free Merlin.. xx
Big hugs. xx


----------



## noushka05

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful messages and touching poems. I have said goodbye to 5 of my beloved dogs plus various other loved pets while I've been a member on here, and each time I have been so moved by the comforting words of the kind people on this forum, most of whom understand the pain of losing a much loved pet. I guess that's the main reason I stick around xx 

Merlin did do us proud MB, he was such a good boy xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

I've only just seen this Noushka - I'm so sorry for your loss. It doesn't get any easier however many times we have to face it but he is at peace now and you have such lovely memories to cherish.


----------



## noushka05

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've only just seen this Noushka - I'm so sorry for your loss. It doesn't get any easier however many times we have to face it but he is at peace now and you have such lovely memories to cherish.


Thank you so much RPH xx


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh noushka i have only just seen this thread. So sorry you have had to say goodbye to your beautiful boy Merlin. Big hugs, my thoughts are with you. *


----------



## noushka05

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh noushka i have only just seen this thread. So sorry you have had to say goodbye to your beautiful boy Merlin. Big hugs, my thoughts are with you. *


Thank you so much Janice xx


----------



## Sophie17

I have just read. Beautful boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## noushka05

Sophie17 said:


> I have just read. Beautful boy. I'm so sorry.


Thank you Sophie xx


----------



## Spellweaver

Oh Jo - can't believe I've been so wrapped up in my own problems that I've not seen this! So, so sorry to read it - poor Merlin and poor you. Sending you huge hugs ((((())))) xx


----------



## noushka05

Spellweaver said:


> Oh Jo - can't believe I've been so wrapped up in my own problems that I've not seen this! So, so sorry to read it - poor Merlin and poor you. Sending you huge hugs ((((())))) xx


Aw don't be daft Val, I just hope you are getting better & feeling much better now. Thank you so much for your kind & thoughtful words xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Merlin 

Run free at the bridge. xxxx


----------

